#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Twitter Insights - Evolving Travel Trends Marketers Need to Know in 2022

## Bhavya

Twitter has shared new insights into how users tweet about holidays and travel topics, as well as what brands need to know about the latest travel trends. You can read Twitter's complete travel trends report here, or see the infographic overview below.

----------

